# Timeline.



## Tastino0 (Dec 27, 2011)

Day #346 • 365 Timeline. di Tastino0 - http://tastino0.jimdo.com, su Flickr


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 31, 2011)

Great shot! I like the composition & colors.

Thx for sharing.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that's one of my favourites of yours Tastino. At first glance, there isn't really much going on, yet it tells a real story. I also like the way you've made use of the converging lines that are always accentuated by wideangle lenses, often seen as a negative by some.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 10, 2012)

I really like your photos too, do you desaturate the colors? For your listing techniques do you post process dodge and burn, or do you control lighting by under exposing during shooting?

Thanks!


----------

